# Amazing Skills



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I ran across this video today and it shows some of the most amazing turning skills Ive yet to see. The tools being used Ive only saw on a video about making the Russian dolls. Any way I thought some of you might like to see this. 

Heres the link


----------



## Buckmark13 (Jul 16, 2018)

Quite the skew he's got there!


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Buckmark13 said:


> Quite the skew he's got there!


Theres a guy in Europe who makes skews like those and sells them. You can get either a carbide tip or a handled tool. Heres the link if your interested.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/CLWoodturningStore?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=675623184


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Tried to download a video but it wouldn't recognize the URL as a link. Google Moroccan Wood Turning and see some fellows turning on a bow lathe, skew and using the foot to guide the skew.

http://https://www.bing.com/videos/...C224727BD803D83782A8C224727BD803D83&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Pineknot_86 said:


> Tried to download a video but it wouldn't recognize the URL as a link. Google Moroccan Wood Turning and see some fellows turning on a bow lathe, skew and using the foot to guide the skew.
> 
> http://https://www.bing.com/videos/...C224727BD803D83782A8C224727BD803D83&FORM=VIRE


Pineknot when I hit quote on your post the link you tried to share popped up in the reply to thread box. It was kind of weird how it showed up From there I was able to load and watch the video which has completely depressed me. Heres some guy in Morocco who has about $1.43 in his lathe and not only does he completely out class me with a skew but he does it with his damn foot! Now this is just ridiculous and down right insulting.

I have come to the conclusion that wood turning may be to much for me and I should perhaps take up a hobby more in line with my abilities. At the moment the only thing which comes to mind are knitting, spitball manufacturing and soap sliver collecting.

For anyone else who wishes to see this dream shattering video which Pineknot has brought to our attention heres a slightly easier to use link.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=marakkesh+wood+turning&&view=detail&mid=7E3F1473D43D2AEE94197E3F1473D43D2AEE9419&rvsmid=782A8C224727BD803D83782A8C224727BD803D83&FORM=VDQVAP


----------



## JamesTinKS (Nov 15, 2012)

Finally a lathe I think I might be comfortable using!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

The hidden skill? How he sharpens his tools. 

I spent at least a couple hours between yesterday and today trying to put a good bevel on my skew chisel, and I am not done yet. The Grizzly wet grinder is very slow, or I am doing something wrong.


----------

